# Bark on command?



## BlanketBackDuo (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a 2 month puppy and she already knows sit, down, stay, pretty but we’re teaching her how to bark but she’s very quiet, she never barks just Wines any tips?


----------



## Kairo's Dad (Jul 4, 2018)

I taught Kairo with a verbal command and a hand signal, followed by a treat when he barked. I don't treat him anymore, but it didn't take him long to catch on.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

She’ll start barking eventually, give it time. Soon enough the problem will be getting her to shut up LOL. 

Once she does, with my two I started by giving the command when they started barking on their own for whatever reason and praised. After doing that some so they got the general idea, I started giving the command during play. This is gonna sound silly but it worked for me, I’d give the command and start barking myself :rofl: they’d get worked up enough to bark back. 

After doing that some, I stopped barking myself and just gave the command during play and refused to let them have the toy till they barked. Didn’t take long till they figured it out. 

After that, I randomly did it with no toy but with a treat handy. not offering though as in a 1:1 bark to treat exchange, rather you’re to bark because I told you to. good job, here’s a hidden treat.

ETA: I still use it regularly during play, it’s great for getting drives back up and getting their “head back in the game” so to speak. It’s a great tool to have, major deterrent. Saying a word in a foreign language and having a GSD bark on command, has an amazing power to make people rethink their behavior. Lol


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Tennessee is so right, lol! You sure you want to teach your puppy how to bark? :rofl:

I taught Katsu "gib laut"(give loud) and now she barks before, during, or after doing the said command. She LOVES talking now. "Mom said it's okay!"


Anyways, I'd say the command (gib laut) and then bark myself. It didn't take very long for her to bark back.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Katsugsd said:


> Tennessee is so right, lol! You sure you want to teach your puppy how to bark? :rofl:
> 
> I taught Katsu "gib laut"(give loud) and now she barks before, during, or after doing the said command. She LOVES talking now. "Mom said it's okay!"
> 
> ...


*I’m glad I’m not the only one! * :grin2:


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Took my dogs like a day to get this down. One dog responds in both English and German, my GSD only responds to the German command. Basically I found what would cause him to bark, then give him the command and a treat. Eventually he put two and two together.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

It took my pup until she was about 4/5 months until she started to bark at things. At 2 months anyone knocking at the door she didn't even seem to notice or care, but around 4 months she suddenly became very protective and territorial and started to bark at everything! So I wouldn't worry, it will come  We've taught her to bark on command also, but she tends to bark very gently when it's on command vs a very loud territorial bark when she see's something. Not sure why that is!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

that was one of the things that I enjoyed with Wiena, she was very easy to train. She actually taught herself
to bark on command, not sure how.
I told her one day "you have Bad Breath" and for some reason she went ballistic, just barking like crazy.
So every time I said that, I would get the same response. Finally, I realized it was my tone that was making
her do it because it worked with Big Bird (the helicopter flying overhead), Zombies (on Walking Dead),
Who's There (at the door), Banner Bird (the planes that fly the banners behind them). What a fun girl.
Going from speak, to whisper, to Bad Breath was fun and seeing her figure out going down from Bad Breath
to whisper was great. I have video but not sure how to attach here.

Still missing her terribly!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

What a great video; oozing with personality! She was a very beautiful dog! My previous dog had a whisper bark as well, we called it the motel bark. But she'd use it at home too if directed to, or when someone came in the house after hours and we were in bed.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

I was able to train my puppy to bark in one day and reinforcement took two sessions afterwards. 

Which method are using to train a behavior? 

I would first evaluate your puppy's engagement prior to training any behavior. I find that once I trigger my puppy's engagement and readiness to work that I am able to train quickly and efficiently, and most importantly to make it fun! It is also important to have a beginning _("Are you ready!?)_ and end _(You're done!!)_ to each training session. 
When you find anything that does cause evoke her to bark - use it to train this behavior with reward(s) and secondary reinforcement. 

I used a method as described by Dave Kroyer in his puppy video series that was simple enough. 
In the video he emphasizes creating frustration in the puppy while enclosed in a cage (I used a baby gate that blocked off a puppy proof bathroom). 
As the puppy becomes frustrated to be on the other side of the barrier she/he will bark and you simply click or 'yes' for the bark and reward. You may create the frustration by enticing her with the food or toy reward. 

I can't be certain how quickly it will be trained for a dog who barks only minimally as my girl is quite vocal but it might be something to consider. 


I wish you luck! 
Happy training :happyboogie:


----------

